# what color will i get from this two?



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

what color will these two produce? 

cock - plum or lavender. carry ash red?









hen not recessive yellow?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The pic of the cock doesnt work and I am not sure what plum or lavender means.

All cocks will be ash red though and they will all carry dilute.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

okay the cock pix is up.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Your cock bird looks like indigo and/or opal ash red, therefore all offspring will be ash red. Some may be indigo, some opal (if he is dominant opal), and some could be dilute (like the hen) if the cock carries it.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

For me, the cock looks like a darker form of ash-red spread (+smoky?).


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

tmaas said:


> Your cock bird looks like indigo and/or opal ash red, therefore all offspring will be ash red. Some may be indigo, some opal (if he is dominant opal), and some could be dilute (like the hen) if the cock carries it.


well his pedigree says that the sire is a mahogany color and dam is black opal slpash. 

The grandparents from the father side is red velvet splash cock and blue slate hen. 

The grandparents from his mother side is black opal cock and dunn check hen.

by the way, he is from Oshaben Trentons strain.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

sev3ns0uls said:


> well his pedigree says that the sire is a mahogany color and dam is black opal slpash.
> 
> The grandparents from the father side is red velvet splash cock and blue slate hen.
> 
> ...


Whats the genetics behind "a mahongany colour" Any know?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Mahogany is one form of ash red spread, besides lavender and strawberry.
I suspect that T-check and such would help.


----------

